
The Ethical Non-Dilemma of Self Driving Cars - nathancahill
http://www.interpretiveauthority.com/theory/the-ethical-non-dilemma-of-self-driving-cars
======
ddrum001
Interesting as something to explore, but I'm curious if a network of self-
driving cars can be optimized to recognize and avoid these situations
altogether.

